# Degu help



## Lucyloo988 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site so I apologise if I have placed this in the wrong forum! 
I have a 1 year old degu who has just lost her sister to a brain Tumor and is desperately needing a friend/companion!
If anyone has any female baby degu's up for adoption looking for a good home I would be very interested! thy new to be baby's so I can introduce them safely to her and female.
I can post pictures of there home to show how cared for and loved thy are 
Thank you x


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

I think it would help to state whereabouts you are?


----------



## Lucyloo988 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes that would help ha! I'm in Essex Basildon area


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucyloo988 said:


> Yes that would help ha! I'm in Essex Basildon area


Check out Furry Friends https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/ They get degu's in quite regularly


----------

